# Hummer plow truck



## gutter21

Anyone know of any plows that will fit on a hummer H3......


----------



## Burkartsplow

why? I would not put on them. waste of money....


----------



## Kingwinter

Trade in the hummer and buy two dodge's. :salute:


----------



## Krieger91

Kingwinter;510281 said:


> Trade in the hummer and buy two dodge's. :salute:


Agreed, but change Dodge's to Chevy's. My families been running those for a long time, not as plowing vehicles, but we've never had reliability issues, ever.

I doubt you'll ever find a plow harness for an H3, nor does that seem like a very appropriate vehicle for the job at hand.


----------



## gutter21

lets see.........i would never waste my money on a dodge.......i work for a town with dodges and there completre garbage.......i was a mechanic for 10 years and dodge trucks had way to many problems..........has for chevys, i have nothing wrong with them .......ive plowed the past 3 years with a blazer and a meyers.......im not to crazy about meyers.....a hummer is a chevy any way you look at it....i do about 50 driveways....i need something small....ive thought about a jeep but would rather have a little comfort and the power is there with a hummer.....if you dont think so, then your out of your mind drive one a then talk about it....all im asking is some help to find a set up :


----------



## zappalawn

a trailblazer or Colorado mount would work if they make one


----------



## dakotasrock

I've gotta agree with kingwinter, get a dodge. For res, a 1500 would be great!


----------



## Plowinpro03

gutter21;510760 said:


> ....a hummer is a chevy any way you look at it....:


an H3 has like an inline 5cylinder Suzkie motor in it........so much for "chevy"...


----------



## dakotasrock

hummers have imports for their engines? uhhh ooo...........


----------



## ed39

nooooo hummers have the vortec 6.0 my freind has one its nasty off roading


----------



## B&B

dakotasrock;510862 said:


> hummers have imports for their engines? uhhh ooo...........


The I-5 3.5 was a joint project that would allow it to be sold in several markets around the world. GM did some of the work and Isuzu did some. The US version has US engines and auto trans and is built in the US (still in Shreveport, LA..IIRC). The Isuzu Asian version has Isuzu motors.



ed39;510917 said:


> nooooo hummers have the vortec 6.0 my freind has one its nasty off roading


 That's an H2, not an H3 like gutter21 is refering to.

The H3X's do have the 5.3 Vortec V-8 though. Pretty quick too...


----------



## RLTimbs

The guy asked if there is a plow that fits a H3.. he didn't ask your 2Cents on what truck you think he needs or should get.

Stfu with that **** already.


Is there a plow mount that will fit a H3.. Yes or No and can u direct him to one if there is..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i have seen fishers on hummers


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

I'd look into the New Meyer Drive Pro http://www.meyerproducts.com/drive_pro.asp, I bet they'd have something for the H3


----------



## bowtie_guy

Not real sure what it is but the hummer with the truck box happening? Anyways there is one in town with a boss. 

Boss reccomends a 7' sport duty for a colorado series truck which is what the h3 is based on correct??


----------



## candyman13601

you can put a fisher or a boss on a hummer i see them all the time on the military hummers i have probobly seen 15-20 at least


----------



## B&B

candyman13601;510979 said:


> you can put a fisher or a boss on a hummer i see them all the time on the military hummers i have probobly seen 15-20 at least


 And again that's not an H3 either...Thats an H1.

I know of no one that makes a bolt on mount for an H3..

Anyone remember this thread from just a month ago? H3 mount question


----------



## brunosplace

Check with the plow dealer of your preferred brand of plow, the mount for a Canyon/Colorado may fit it since it is the same platform.


----------



## JK-Plow

Go to www.imageevent.com/redsgarage and look at the Boss plow pictures. He has a 7 ft. Sport Duty on an H3. The garage had to have made a special undercariage for the H3 to have a plow. That is the only one I have seen. SnoWay may also make a plow for the H3.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

reds garage thats in ny ?


----------



## NJ Plowman

Damn, you guys changed this post from where to get a Hummer plow to gee, Dodge is better, no no Chevy is better...blah blah blah! :yow!:


----------



## B&B

NJ Plowman;513617 said:


> Damn, you guys changed this post from where to get a Hummer plow to gee, Dodge is better, no no Chevy is better...blah blah blah! :yow!:


They're good at that..


----------



## RLTimbs

NJ Plowman;513617 said:


> Damn, you guys changed this post from where to get a Hummer plow to gee, Dodge is better, no no Chevy is better...blah blah blah! :yow!:


yea thats why I told them to stfu on page 1 lol


----------



## Chevyboy

NJ Plowman;513617 said:


> Damn, you guys changed this post from where to get a Hummer plow to gee, Dodge is better, no no Chevy is better...blah blah blah! :yow!:


Jezz :angry: 
alright ill solve that *Nissan ALL THE WAY*

Just kiding!!!

try getting in contact with your local snow plow distributor and see what they have to say!!


----------



## RedsGarage25

*Hummer H3*

We Used A Colorado/caynon Mount (lta05400) And Did Some Modifications..it Wasn't Too Hard, Just Some Minor Fabrications. And Yes We Are Located In Ny...port Chester To Be Exact..if You Want To See The Pictures I Have Them Up On My Website That Was Posted Above... Redsgarage.com


----------



## elite1msmith

mesure the distance of the two frame rails, buy a mount for a truck/suv that has a similar frame, and take it to a welding shop , a couple of hundred dollars , and they should be able to make it work, alot of bigger trucks are all custom, mount frame jobs, ..even topkicks.. so if ur not willng to part with a couple of hundred, then you might be out of luck...Just make sure you tell the weld shop that it needs to be able to bolt on/off , and also remind them that, it pushes heavy snow, and they not only need to over build it, but engineer there mount keeping in mind the the forward pushing motion, and not just bolt it to the frame with 4 bolts


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i happened to be in my local bossdealer today buying some d rings for my new dump truck and seen an h3 getting upfitted with a boss plow. guy behide the counter told me they have done sevral of these this year. 

just try a local boss dealer


----------



## Bayrat

How did you make out with your plow? I have a Cummins Dodge that I don't run in the winter, that is my tow/retirement vehicle. The H3 is my daily driver for my job which requires me to run 16 counties, the water leaks in my Jeep simply did not cut it any longer so I got rid of it. Was thinking of a plow purchase down the road, when I do retire but want a decent rig, not that homeowner junk. 

Sorry you got beat up so badly here. The V-8 in the H3 makes it a pleasure to drive, the only ones I know that hate them have little knowledge of that model. It is leaps and bounds ahead of my Wrangler, and I LOVE my Jeeps.


----------



## turb0diesel

i always wanted to plow in a H1


----------



## plowguy43

The H3 is almost identical to the Canyon/Colorado in every way. The front frame is slightly different and has a large metal skid plate that will most likely need to be removed. As far as drivetrain and electronics- its all the same. So a wiring harness for the Colorado/Canyon will work with no modifications. Like posted above- buy one for a Colorado/Canyon, bring it to a shop and have them make the minor modifications to the undercarriage and start plowing.

They should be good rigs for driveways- lockers, low gearing, decent torque out of that 5 cylinder.


----------



## WGLand

There are no pictures of that setup because it's a waste of time, why wreck a nice H3 plowing?


----------



## hedhunter9

Heres one we made custom mounts for.
Used the Canyon mounts and just had to modify them.


----------



## 93DODGEW350

I SAW YOUR POST ON HERE AND THOUGHT I WOULD I TRY AND HELP YOU OUT I KNOW HOW IT FEELS WITH MY TRUCK LOL EVERY ONE HAS SOMETHING TO SAY AND NOT ONE WORD HELPS SO I AFTER A FEW WEB SITES I FOUND THIS http://www.agricover.com/index.php/products/category/C77/ OR YOU COULD TRY THIS SITE http://www.autoanything.com/suv/hummer/h3/95A4A45A2505.aspx I FOUND ALOT OF H3 WITH BOSS PLOWS ON THEM SO YOU SHOULD TRY THERE SITE OUT http://www.bossplow.com/ WELL GOOD LUCK


----------



## Stik208




----------



## h8to wrk

^I like it nice job. Im not sure why people always have to bash what other people want to do. The OP has a nice vehile and wants to add a plow to it whats is the issue? 

To the OP Looks like you need a Canyon/Colorado mount and it will need to be modified to fit the H3.

Please post pic if you get this done I would love to see it!


----------



## show-n-go

Bayrat;919521 said:


> Sorry you got beat up so badly here. The V-8 in the H3 makes it a pleasure to drive, the only ones I know that hate them have little knowledge of that model. It is leaps and bounds ahead of my Wrangler, and I LOVE my Jeeps.


When did they put a v8 in the H3? everyone i have ever seen has the 5cyl.


----------



## tuna

WGLand;924674 said:


> There are no pictures of that setup because it's a waste of time, why wreck a nice H3 plowing?


If you wreck a truck plowing you should not be plowing.


----------



## WGLand

I can guarantee everyone on this site has broken something while plowing, whether it be backing into a sign they didn't see kuz it was dark or wrecking a resi property's grass, we've all done it, everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## tuna

Thats not reason enough not to plow with an H3.


----------



## WGLand

Yeah I would never plow with an H3, no power, too small.


----------



## tuna

No power? With a 5.3 they have plenty of power.To small? Don`t tell that to the Jeep guys.Why does everyone think you need a big truck with a big blade to plow?.In the 60`s and 70`s guys were plowing with 4 cyl Jeeps and 6 cyl half ton pickups with 7.5 foot blades.


----------



## WGLand

tuna;930502 said:


> No power? With a 5.3 they have plenty of power.To small? Don`t tell that to the Jeep guys.Why does everyone think you need a big truck with a big blade to plow?.In the 60`s and 70`s guys were plowing with 4 cyl Jeeps and 6 cyl half ton pickups with 7.5 foot blades.


I don't care what the jeep guys think. The 5.3 has good power, not that much for plowing though, dury/ally is much better. If you're doing large commerc properties you're going to need a large truck that can work hard and push a lot with a big blade. And if you ask the guys that were plowing in the 60s & 70s they'll probly tell you it took them a lot longer than now a days when we have bigger and more powerful trucks and skid steers and front end loaders.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryde307

Dont know if this helps took a pic of it last winter.


----------



## Newdude

The H3 is good and all, but it lacks visability...BIG TIME...


----------

